# Beastmen Army Log



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

I've recently decided to start a Warhammer army as most of the models I paint are 40k. So I eventually decided to go with Beastmen instead of Tombkings.

I've started with a Beastmen Gor herd as my first infantry group and have started to paint them. Here are a few pictures:














































So, this is the beginning of, hopefully, a very large Beastmen army. Next I'm thinking of buying some Ungor raiders just because they look cool to paint and have shortbows.

I have also created a Beastmen Gor painting tutorial in the painting section, here's the link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105698

Any comments are welcomed, and I'll keep updating the thread with what I'm doing that is Beastmen related.

Check out my website: http://growlermodelpainting.weebly.com/

...And the YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/GrowlerModelPainting?feature=mhee


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far! I love the skin tone on the Gor. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I too like the skin tone.

There's nothing worse than seeing Beastmen armies that are nothing more than a wall of brown and leathers.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

New Beastmen Gor with spiked club painted. More on the way!


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Beastmen Gor Musician painted! 










What do you think?


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Just finished the standard bearer and completed the first row of the herd. I tried to paint a ram skull on the banner, but after many attempts, I decided it looked better without one.

Any tips for painting freehand on the banners?



















Cheers


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Growler Model Painting said:


> Any tips for painting freehand on the banners?


Practice, practice, practice. Find the design that you want and practice drawing it several times on a piece of paper with a pencil. Once you feel comfortable with it and happy with its design, start practicing it on a piece of paper with a paintbrush. I wish there was an easier way, but for freehands it is allllll about practice.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Growler,

Nice looking Gors you got there... the skin tone is looking pretty smooth. The banner, for the moment is fine... I would work on the rest of the unit before coming back and finishing the banner up w/ freehand. Gives you more time to think through it and if I can give you an honest tip is to keep the freehand simple, not overly elaborate. Since they're Beastmen, the design should be more of a tribal, primitive feel... so don't go all out... maybe use a deep red tone... as if it's been painted w/ blood (now dried) using some poor empire's head on a stick as the brush?

Seeing those Gors made me realize that i have a full Beastmen army in Toronto completely unpainted and still in blister (everything is in metal)... a full battle-force from the year 2000... maybe I'll grab them next time I go home for a visit!!

Anyway, I digress, definitely looking swell... I'm thinking of doing a fantasy army as well given everything I paint is 40K..... real tempted to pick up a Vampire Count battalion.... but since I'm not even a fantasy player... means I need to pick up the rule-book as well as Army Book.... kinda steep especially if they end up w/ the same fate as my Beastmen.... 

Keep up the great work, +rep!!! (Just realized I need to spread some rep love around first.... take a raincheck?)


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips with the banner, guess I better start practicing haha.
Taking a break from 40k to do some fantasy has possibly been one of the best decisions I have made when it comes to models. I'm loving how different everything is, and the diversity in armies there are.

I'm still brushing up on the rules, only had a couple of games with the island of blood pack and they went ok, not great though.

I'm just finishing off the Foe-render from the Gor kit, so I should have it up soon.
Cheers


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Just finished the Foe-render, I'll upload another picture of the whole unit when I'm finished them all. Only 4 more to go!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lookin' nasty.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Just built a display board for the Beastmen this weekend, here are some pictures of the features I created, hope you guys like them!


----------

